

Ask HN: Feature Request 'newestask' - jcr

With the rate of churn on the 'newest' page, particularly for those
purists with 'showdead' enabled on their accounts, spotting the "Ask HN"
type posts is difficult. At present, one has to hit 'more' a lot on the
'ask' page to find the new/unseen/unnoticed/unupvoted ask requests. Of
course, if you lispify the name as 'newest-ask' I wouldn't complain. ;)<p>pg, I also wanted to say thanks for removing comment scores and making
flak links more accessible.
======
revorad
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

